# Osha Safety book- Things to refer and tab



## thechosenone (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello all,

What are the important pages which needs to be tabbed for Osha Safety? If any experience member can please highlight the Important chapters and pages? Its a thick book and even flipping pages will take days. I am focusing on Construction as PM depth.

Also anything else that needs to be covered in terms of OSHA?

Would appreciate the guidance.

Thanks


----------



## desantmf (Sep 22, 2013)

Good question, I recommend you just tab each section A-?( I forgot how many sections right now , I know alot.) Then when a problem refers to something you just go to the index and look up the section. Then you just flip to the tab. Most likely the question will be pretty clear what section it is referring to. Besides that don't worry about anything else on the OSHA manual.


----------



## thechosenone (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks desantmf,

I did realize that for the OSHA, the key would be having a good look at index and getting used to appendix to find stuff...


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 14, 2013)

I recommend you buy this book: http://www.amazon.com/1926-Construction-Industry-Regulations-January/dp/1599594269/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1381764475&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=osha+cfr+1926

The tabs and index make it great for regular use... and, of course, it'll save a minute or two on the exam.


----------



## TheyCallMeJohn (Oct 20, 2013)

Did they change a lot of stuff around in the last OSHA manual? I was looking at probelm 535 from the NCEES practice exam and it says to go to OSHA 29 CRF 1926.62 Subpart D (f) (3) (i) Table 1. I can't find table one to save my life.

Also I was going over practice questions regarding cranes and they all refer to 1926.550 and that section just says "[RESERVED]".

Maybe I am just blind but any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 20, 2013)

tab anything that there's a practice question for in the sample test...


----------

